# URGENT Bearded Dragon not eating and sleeping all the time



## danstiff

Right, I got my beardie about 2 weeks ago, after some initial impaction which was treated and a shed he was eating fine up until two days ago. Now he doesn't want to even look at food, he sleeps under the basking light all day and is very lethargic, doesn't even scramble away from me as usual. I found some mealworms that look like they had been puked up with some greenish mucus. I am unsure what is wrong.

The setup is roughly 30" x 12" x 20" and have a 60 w uv + heat lamp reading 105 and the other end is around 80, dropping to about 70 at night. I've got another UV in the post, 10.0 reptisun as I believe the light is a little poor currently, but still, I am unsure why he suddenly isn't eating. 

I usually feed him crickets in a separate tubs and loves em.. the odd wax worm and meal worm here and there. He isn't taking to greens as of yet but understand this can take time.

I have tryed bathing him two times a day to hydrate him and was drinking whilst in the bath.

Any ideas? I can't get to or afford a vet, although if this gets serious I will invest, I am wondering if this is natural or a quick fix/shop bought remedy if anyone has any ideas? Could it be bad meal worms??? Seeing they came up?!

I believe I am doing everything right have the correct temps, just the UV light which I am replacing that I can see a problem at the moment.

Dan


----------



## Phil3822

You probably gonna need a vet trip. If hubandry is ok my normal first call is a fecal check. Your viv sounds ok although a little small for an adult but this wont cause what you're describing. Could be a number of things, Worms, parasites, poor food etc


----------



## andy007

If this is a very young Beardy, I would cut out the mealworms altogether. Stick to crickets and veggies.

Saying that, you would be best to get him checked today by a herp vet.


----------



## andy007

danstiff said:


> a 60 w uv + heat lamp reading 105 and the other end is around 80, dropping to about 70 at night.


What bulb is this?


----------



## Paul B

I am somewhat concerned that the dragon had an impaction problem within two weeks.
How old is it
What bulbs are you using
what thermostat are you using
what substrate is it on
A 30 inch viv is far too small unless the dragon is a baby.

meal worms can be a bit of a job to digest if the dragon has eaten loads so keep an eye on the sickness. 

If the dragon is being sick regularly you must get it to a vets.

P


----------



## danstiff

The bulb is a neolithiam full spectrum bulb so probably isn't ideal but only been under that for two weeks, but have a reptisun 10.0 in the post as I had to wait for it. 

He was 8 weeks old when I bought him, so it around 11 now. He has a stub tail but thats no reason for anything. I think the impaction was from the pet shop as he was on some kind of sand, I use newspaper. He doesn't eat alot full stop, would eat like 15 crickets at a sitting and munch through the day on a few worms in the dish.

After a few days I had him, he was showing signs of impaction, but I induced that out. Then he shed, which added to his stress, but then he was eating regularly. Now he has a full black beard, checkered stomach and has no energy for anything. 

I am ridding of the mealworms all together now, and just going to offer crickets. 

Any ideas initially before I try to find a vet?


----------



## andy007

Its not normal for a young beardy to suffer with impaction like this, but I wouldn't mind betting its the mealworms.

The bulb is not a source of UVb, so that wont be helping.

Its getting a little late to get to a vets. As its had problems from the word go, I'd get him checked sooner rather than later.


----------



## danstiff

Ok, although I won't be able to get him to a vets now its Friday, and have no car... So, is there anything you can advise to do? To get him eating and less sleepish?


----------



## andy007

TBH it could be any number of things, but I'm no vet. If you've tried bathing in tepid water then that's about all I could advise. If all your temps are still ok, its just the UV which needs addressing asap.

You're right, its friday and late, but you did have two replies saying vets within half an hour or so from your initial post. 

Some vets have late surgeries and are open on saturday mornings.


----------



## danstiff

Ok Thanks,

he's bathed, he is a little more alert when handled and does scurry, but puffs his black beard, so is in discomfort or stress... just put him in his cricket tub and no luck doesn't even notice them running upto and on him! Although when in the bath he does seem to drink alot, is there any chance that dihydration could put him off his food and making this lethargy? I do mist him everyday twice but hes not using a water dish as of yet...

Dan


----------



## bearded dragons rock

try putting a water dish in the and spray the water dish so he knows where it is as they dont see still water misting just ups the humidity. when i had bearded dragons i used to have to spend about 20mins spraying the top of there head each day so i knew they had enuff to drink then i put a water dish in and they loved it worth a try as its pretty late now


----------



## danstiff

*Progress*

Ok, this morning he seems less 'stressed' and his belly and beard is coming back white, however, he is still sleeping and not eating... I feel I have done something to bring it all on... Any tips on trying to encourage feeding him, atleast something, its been like 3 days since hes ate?


----------



## jools

Oh dear - poor little fella - and poor you, it's a worry when you don't know what's wrong. But he NEEDS that UVb ASAP - lack of UV can cause lethargy. So can illness. So can the temps being too low - what are you measuring them with?


----------



## danstiff

I know the temps are fine, have two accurate thermometers and actually had to take the spot temp down initially. The uv is on the way hopefully thatl help things. Just really want to get him on food and running around again! I think he may have been cold when he puked, maybe fed him too early (as in time under the lamp) and that may have set him off?


----------

